# Bending hybrids to change loft



## shewy (Mar 10, 2012)

Is it possible to get the lofts tweaked on a hybrid? I'm looking to 4 degrees gap rather than 3 degrees as I think it's to close and I need it to fit into my set.Ideally I'd like to play the same model 4i replacement down, say 24/20/16 or 23/19/15. My current 4i is 23 degrees and my 5i 26 degrees. I was thinking the Ping G5 having the 16 bent to 15 and the 22 bent to 23, or the 19 bent to 20 and the 25 bent to 24.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Depends on the hybrid. I know you can do it with the Mizuno JPX range, but I would check with the manufacturer.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 10, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Depends on the hybrid. I know you can do it with the Mizuno JPX range, but I would check with the manufacturer.
		
Click to expand...

Az' Do you know if this is possible with the Mizuno MP range?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Az' Do you know if this is possible with the Mizuno MP range?
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I lied. Lofts can't be adjusted in the Mizuno range, but lie angle can. This applies to all Mizuno hybrids, but probably doesn't help.


----------



## DaveM (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't really see the point. Its not the degree gap you should be looking at, but the distances you hit each club. Then go from there.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 11, 2012)

Dave makes a good point here.


----------



## shewy (Mar 11, 2012)

Dave thats the point they are too close together,thats why I want a 4 deg gap


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 11, 2012)

shewy said:



			Dave thats the point they are too close together,thats why I want a 4 deg gap
		
Click to expand...

A 4 deg gap at that shaft length will probably mean you hit the ball too far for that club and move you too close the next club up, the flight will be too low etc.

At the wedge end 4 deg difference is fine as the shafts are roughly the same length but at the long club end the shafts differ significantly. The longer the shaft the smaller the loft gap needs to be so therefore 3 is ideal.

To prove my point I have had a browse around...

Most sets have a 3* gap down to about the 5 or 6 iron then move to 4*

examples here from difference age clubs:

http://www.ping.com/clubs/ironsdetail.aspx?id=6968

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_lofts_of_the_mizuno_mp57_golf_club

Spec section here: http://www.titleist.com/golf-clubs/irons/AP2.aspx

But what will really settle this... What is the loft of the next club up? 

Then lay out your set in a spreadsheet table comparing shaft length and loft angles along with distance hit if possible... You will then see what you need to do!


----------



## Ethan (Mar 11, 2012)

I think trying to bend hybrids 1 degree is a pointless exercise. It is unlikely that they are precisely correctly lofted in the first place, so may already be a degree or so different from that marked, and that change probably makes so little difference you wouldn't notice it. If you want to reduce the distance you hit the higher lofted one, just go down the grip a half inch or so. 

Also, you can't really compare hybrid and iron lofts so directly.

As Dave suggested, find out how far you hit each and take it from there.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 11, 2012)

I am with Ethan on this. Do you really hit your hybrids that precise every time that it would make a difference?

Comparing the lofts between hybrids and irons is not an exact science. My 3i is 21 degree and my number 3 rescue is 19 degree. but the difference is distance is about 15 yards.


----------



## shewy (Mar 11, 2012)

The next club up is a 26 degree iron,job solved though managed to get a 24 degree G10 on ebay today,my next hybrid is 21 degree R11 but I have it set to 20 degrees and I picked up Rescue mid 16 degree hybrid as well.


----------

